# Punctuation



## LoraLanguage

Καλησπέρα!
Give me some information about the Greek punctuation, please! I don't know when to put a comma... Could you tell me some basic rules, please! Thanks!


----------



## Eltheza

Hi Lora!

See if these are of any help:

http://www.greece.org/gr-lessons/gr-english/punctuation.html

http://www.ilearngreek.com/Lessons/punctuation.L6.asp


----------



## LoraLanguage

Eltheza said:


> Hi Lora!
> 
> See if these are of any help:
> 
> http://www.greece.org/gr-lessons/gr-english/punctuation.html
> 
> http://www.ilearngreek.com/Lessons/punctuation.L6.asp


Thank you very very much! It was very useful to me! I didn't know about the Greek semicolon.


----------



## velisarius

The Greek semicolon (_άνω τελεία_)  is not used a lot, unfortunately. I think there is only one regular columnist in my daily newspaper who ever bothers to use them.


----------



## LoraLanguage

velisarius said:


> The Greek semicolon (_άνω τελεία_)  is not used a lot, unfortunately. I think there is only one regular columnist in my daily newspaper who ever bothers to use them.


This explains why I don't remember to have seen them often.


----------



## Rallino

The Greek semi-colon is not even on the Greek keyboard, as far as I know.


----------



## apmoy70

Rallino said:


> The Greek semi-colon is not even on the Greek keyboard, as far as I know.


AltGr+Shift+]


----------



## Timothy1987

The Greek keyboard needs to be redesigned so that Greek letters and punctuation are brought to the forefront... Maybe then people would actually use proper punctuation, such as the Greek question mark.


----------



## Rallino

apmoy70 said:


> AltGr+Shift+]


Oh wow! I had no idea. After spending so much time looking for it, I remember having had to add it manually via keyboard layout editor. Thanks!


----------



## apmoy70

Rallino said:


> Oh wow! I had no idea. After spending so much time looking for it, I remember having had to add it manually via keyboard layout editor. Thanks!


The Greek keyboard is full, one can type any polytonic combination or punctuation mark:
ώ, ὼ, ῶ, ῳ, ῷ, ᾦ, ᾧ, ῴ, ῲ, «» ; : ·


----------



## Αγγελος

apmoy70 said:


> AltGr+Shift+]


This is indeed true, but only on Microsoft's Polytonic Greek keyboard. The more usual Windows Greek keyboard has no key for _ano teleia, _and one has to use the Alt+0183 combination to produce it.


----------

